# Are repeated scans normal?



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

Does everyone have those? I read a couple of threads where people were talking about subsequent RAI uptake scans for 3-5 years post surgery- is that typical or just on a case by case basis?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe it's typical...for everyone except maybe those with microcarcinomas.

My schedule is this:

Immediately after diagnosis - 100 millicuries RAI (treatment dose) and whole body scan #1.

1 year later - 5 millicuries RAI (scanning dose) and whole body scan #2 - result was clear

1 year later - scanning dose and whole body scan #3. If clear, I'm "free" until my 5-year mark (5 years after diagnosis), then I go in for another scan. If not clear, I get treatment dose and continue annual scans.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I was told I would be on an annual scan plan for five years.


----------



## redmoon (May 14, 2012)

I read a little bit that there's some discussion whether repeated radiation makes a person more likely to develop leukemia. I'd have to think that it would have to be repeated treatment-level doses for that to be true.


----------

